# BEAM coin



## Liber Pater (Feb 11, 2021)

Thoughts on Beam coin? It has the lowest price-to-fair-value ratio on CoinFairValue.com and it is accepted by a decent number of merchants.
Do you think it has advantages relative to other privacy coins in terms of usability for commercial and P2P transactions? Is it worth buying?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 11, 2021)

Lol, most of the merchants on that list are pretty funny.

Shmorky's psychotic ex Mandy would really be into that kratom site.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 12, 2021)

I had completely forgotten about this token.
After a big pump and subsequent dump earlier this year, it seems to be more or less where it was when I first made this thread.
The only new thing I have to report is that there is now an active NFT marketplace on the BEAM chain. Because of course there is.
Nonetheless, I still think the idea of a privacy-focused DeFi token is intriguing and I wish the project well going forward.


----------

